# Alcohol.



## questionme2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ladies/moms. How much alcohol do you drink? Nightly? Weekly? 

Also, do you drink in front of your kids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

questionme2 said:


> Ladies/moms. How much alcohol do you drink? Nightly? Weekly?
> 
> Also, do you drink in front of your kids?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I usually have a glass of wine a night after the kids go to bed. I rarely drink in front if my kids but its nore that i am doing things.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

I'll have a drink or two every few weeks.

Kids...yes. I don't make a spectacle of it though.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My kids are all drinking age now, but I have never made an effort to NOT drink in front of them. Get drunk, no, but drink? Why not? Modeling responsible drinking behaviour in front of them is a good thing.

As for how much, some nights nothing, some nights a couple/3 beers or mixed drinks with hubby. Especially just sitting outside in the (far too short) summer in the evening, or around the firepit, or while watching football


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

It depends on what's going on. Sometimes it will be three times a week and sometimes more but it is always after the kids are in bed and bottles are made and only one glass that night.. sometimes two and its always a mixed drink. If I do have wine... it would be a glass... or two as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Ill have a couple if we have a Sunday BBQ..which is far and few in between.

Maybe an occasional wine cooler after work if I'm stressed out.

Yes those times are in front of my son. 

A beverage seems okay to me but I would never start taking shots in front of my son.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> My kids are all drinking age now, but I have never made an effort to NOT drink in front of them. Get drunk, no, but drink? Why not? Modeling responsible drinking behaviour in front of them is a good thing.
> 
> As for how much, some nights nothing, some nights a couple/3 beers or mixed drinks with hubby. Especially just sitting outside in the (far too short) summer in the evening, or around the firepit, or while watching football


I'm with Hope. I'll have a few glasses of wine while cooking/eating dinner............and some nights none at all. My daughter knows what it is, and she knows its for grown ups. She's never asked to taste it. I see nothing wrong with "drinking responsibly" in front of her. It's not like I get "falling down drunk" in front of her nor around her. I don't think that's happened since before she was conceived.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

OK, not a lady but wanted to add that I drink BECAUSE of my kids!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol I don't drink in front of mine because they see any form of beverage and they think they are "entitled" to it and I prefer to have some me time.. without those cute lil rascals hounding me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol toffer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Speaking for my wife, she usually has one or two glasses on Sunday once we've put the kids away for the night (we don't hide anything from the kids, we just like to do it when we won't be distractedly them. Beyond that, she. At have an additional drink... MAYBE two... Over the course of the week.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My kids asked for tastes over the years, and I always obliged. The drink always ended up spit out on the floor too. To this day my daughter doesn't like beer because of that!


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

southern wife said:


> I'm with Hope. I'll have a few glasses of wine while cooking/eating dinner............and some nights none at all. My daughter knows what it is, and she knows its for grown ups. She's never asked to taste it. I see nothing wrong with "drinking responsibly" in front of her. It's not like I get "falling down drunk" in front of her nor around her. I don't think that's happened since the day she was conceived.



fixed it for you Southern.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> fixed it for you Southern.


:scratchhead:  What did I miss? :scratchhead:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

southern wife said:


> :scratchhead:  What did I miss? :scratchhead:


Check out the very last line


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I limit myself to a Qt of JD per night max.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Whatever fits in my trunk


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

wife don't drink,i sure miss the days when she did.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Ummm... well we make our own grog. I have a couple of alcohol-free days a week but other than that i'll have a few drinks most nights. 

Our kids see us drink. Don't remember the last time I was drunk. 

We make ginger beer, beer, various wines and vodka.

Sounds kinda bad doesn't it.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

You don't get groggy on your grog? Pshaw!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think that sounds bad at all, waiwera. North Americans seem to be very uptight about alcohol. I like the attitude Europeans seem to have.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> . I like the attitude Europeans seem to have.


Im not a fan of their bathing habits and propensity to wear speedos at the beach


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

southern wife said:


> :scratchhead:  What did I miss? :scratchhead:


Hehehehe

:rofl:

Re read it


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Almostrecovered said:


> Im not a fan of their bathing habits and propensity to wear speedos at the beach


No fear..i'm from the southern end of the planet! 

We're all squeaky clean and appropriately attired down here


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

I drink a couple of times a week. We attend a lot of "functions" and social drinking is huge around here. I'd rather not drink so much to be honest because it doesn't agree with me all that well. We have three kids. When I drink, I'm usually out and about. I don't drink all that much in front of them.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Im not a fan of their bathing habits and propensity to wear speedos at the beach


I sometimes wish I didn't have to shave my armpits, though.


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

Myself, I drink only like once or twice a year. I married my husband on New Year's Eve so I got to kill two birds with one stone on the consumption of alcohol. 

I really don't like the taste or smell of beer. When my husband tries to kiss me when he has beer, I'll shy away from him. I do like going to Applebee's and ordering a mudslide.

I will have a glass or two of Bailey's over ice on our anniversary. I never drink before my daughter because my Mother in law is usually babysitting her on New Year's Eve. However, I would have no qualms drinking a few glasses before her.


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

Writer said:


> When my husband tries to kiss me when he has beer, I'll shy away from him.


beer tongue! I love that!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I like spiced rum tongue.


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

2-5 drinks per week. Gave my 17 year old his first beer. Let him get drunk at a camping trip last year. He's doesn't have an addictive personality and seems to hold his liquor well. I think abstenance as a policy is a huge failure. Besides he's headed to college this year and better know his limits.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

questionme2 said:


> Ladies/moms. How much alcohol do you drink? Nightly? Weekly?
> 
> Also, do you drink in front of your kids?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I order 2 or 3 mixed drinks when I play pool on Thursday nights, and I have one mixed drink on Fridays when I meet with another group of friends. I sometimes will drink more, maybe once or twice a year. When my kids were small, I NEVER drank alcohol in front of them, but I never pretended to be a teetotaler either. The youngest is turning 17 soon, and she has been present on our Friday meetups three different times and has seen me drink to that extent, but otherwise, I don't think she has.


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

hotdogs said:


> beer tongue! I love that!


:rofl: Nothing quite like the taste of beer tongue.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

waiwera said:


> Ummm... well we make our own grog. I have a couple of alcohol-free days a week but other than that i'll have a few drinks most nights.
> 
> Our kids see us drink. Don't remember the last time I was drunk.
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound bad to me at all. If you're making beer as a hobby, then the kids are around it all the time. So there's no reason to sneak away and drink with their friends. There's no "forbidden fruit." That's why I tend to get bugged with people have liquor cabinets but refuse to drink anything in front of their kids. They think they're being responsible, but what they're really doing is telling their kids that drinking is a sign of adulthood, so in their minds it becomes a rite of passage instead.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> Hehehehe
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Re read it


 :rofl: :rofl:

But I do know I was stone-cold sober when she was conceived!!!!


----------

